# [gelöst] Liferea funktioniert/kompiliert nicht mehr

## Fijoldar

Hallo,

nach dem heutigen @world-Update funktioniert Liferea nicht mehr, ich kann es auch nicht mehr neu kompilieren. Der Build-Prozess stürzt mit folgender Fehlermeldung ab:

```
/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-3.0.so: undefined reference to `std::chrono::steady_clock::now()@GLIBCXX_3.4.17'
```

Versuche ich das noch installierte Liferea zu starten, erhalte ich

```
liferea

liferea: relocation error: /usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-3.0.so.0: symbol _ZNSt6chrono12steady_clock3nowEv, version GLIBCXX_3.4.17 not defined in file libstdc++.so.6 with link time reference
```

Ich sehe jetzt aber nicht so wirklich, welches der aktualisierten Pakete dafür verantwortlich ist. Aktualisiert wurden

```
genlop -l --date today

 * packages merged:

     Wed Oct 29 10:32:23 2014 >>> dev-libs/libaio-0.3.110

     Wed Oct 29 10:32:56 2014 >>> media-libs/lcms-2.6-r1

     Wed Oct 29 10:33:43 2014 >>> dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.5.4-r1

     Wed Oct 29 10:34:05 2014 >>> dev-perl/DBI-1.628.0

     Wed Oct 29 10:34:52 2014 >>> media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.28

     Wed Oct 29 10:35:32 2014 >>> net-libs/libvncserver-0.9.9-r3

     Wed Oct 29 10:36:28 2014 >>> dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-r9

     Wed Oct 29 10:36:55 2014 >>> media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.28

     Wed Oct 29 10:37:08 2014 >>> dev-lua/luasocket-3.0_rc1-r3

     Wed Oct 29 10:37:31 2014 >>> dev-libs/popt-1.16-r2

     Wed Oct 29 11:18:09 2014 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3

     Wed Oct 29 11:19:43 2014 >>> net-misc/wget-1.16

     Wed Oct 29 11:20:02 2014 >>> net-dns/dnsmasq-2.66

     Wed Oct 29 11:20:26 2014 >>> net-libs/libpcap-1.6.2-r1

     Wed Oct 29 11:21:00 2014 >>> dev-python/pillow-2.5.3-r1

     Wed Oct 29 11:24:13 2014 >>> media-gfx/imagemagick-6.8.9.9

     Wed Oct 29 11:25:01 2014 >>> dev-db/libiodbc-3.52.8-r2

     Wed Oct 29 11:26:23 2014 >>> net-misc/owncloud-client-1.6.4

     Wed Oct 29 11:43:13 2014 >>> dev-lang/php-5.5.18

     Wed Oct 29 11:44:06 2014 >>> www-client/google-chrome-38.0.2125.111_p1

     Wed Oct 29 11:44:41 2014 >>> media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.0.28

     Wed Oct 29 11:46:46 2014 >>> app-emulation/qemu-2.1.1

     Wed Oct 29 11:50:32 2014 >>> app-emulation/libvirt-1.2.9

     Wed Oct 29 11:51:38 2014 >>> app-emulation/libvirt-glib-0.1.8

     Wed Oct 29 11:52:04 2014 >>> dev-python/libvirt-python-1.2.9

     Wed Oct 29 11:52:25 2014 >>> net-libs/gupnp-igd-0.2.4

     Wed Oct 29 11:54:47 2014 >>> net-im/pidgin-2.10.10
```

Sieht hier jemand evtl. den Schuldigen?  :Smile:  Ich hatte zunächst den gcc im Verdacht, aber auch mit dem alten 4.7.3 kompiliert liferea nicht mehr.Last edited by Fijoldar on Wed Oct 29, 2014 10:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Wechsel auf den neuen GCC-4.8.3 und dann bau webkit-gtk neu (wenn es mehrere Versionen gibt, dann beide).

Dann sollte es gehen.

Für genauere Infos suche mal nach ZNSt6chrono12steady auf bugs.gentoo.org

----------

## Fijoldar

Danke für den Hinweis. Ich hatte zunächst nichts gefunden, weil ich nur nach Liferea gesucht habe. Das Problem betrifft aber noch mehr Programme. Evolution z.B. ist ebenfalls kaputt.

Ich versuche mal webkit-gtk neu zu bauen. Wird halt etwas dauern. Mir ist es nur ein absolutes Rätsel, wieso die Installation des neuen gcc installierte Pakete schrottet. Die News "2014-10-26-gcc_4_7_introduced_new_c++11_abi" habe ich zwar gelesen, aber solange ich nichts mit dem neuen gcc baue, dachte ich, betrifft mich das auch nicht. Zumal der alte gcc 4.7.3 immer noch aktiv war.

----------

## Finswimmer

Soweit ich das verstanden habe ist dadurch die Reihenfolge in /etc/ld.so.conf falsch und damit wird mit einem GCC gebaut, gegen den anderen gelinkt.

Mit emerge --depclean fliegt aber der "alte" GCC:4.7 raus.

Also baue am Besten einfach mit dem 4.8 webkit-gtk neu und nutze nur noch diesen.

Aber in der Tat sehr sehr schlecht kommuniziert von Gentoo :/

----------

## Fijoldar

Ein Neubauen von webkit-gtk:3 hat geholfen. Danke.

Aber zum Glück hat Gentoo ja eine so gute Community, die dann einspringt. Da verzeiht man so etwas dann schonmal  :Wink: .

----------

